# KoC's "Ultimate Unit" Game - ENTER HERE



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to KoC's *Ultimate Unit* game.

Rules are simple.

_You must think of a unit. Troops, heavy support, elite, doesn't matter.

You have 250 points to spend on the unit.

It must be 1 unit from 1 FOC slot (eg no HQ IC's attached to a unit).

You may take a tank (or a squadron if allowed), but you may not take dedicated transports.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament._

When all the entrants have sent their unit details to me, i will start the battle.

The number of players will be either 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, or 64. Preference will go to the units with the lowest points values.
For example, if there are 43 players, only 32 will play, and the 11 with the highest points values will miss out.
So basically, the more points you spend on your unit the better it will be, but there is a chance that it will miss out if its too high.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging._

If a unit rapid-fires, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round.

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
In the event of a draw, both rounds will be played again.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base or D6 models with a 40mm base.
Large Blast weapons will count as hitting D6+4 models with a 25mm base, or D6+2 models with a 40mm base.
Any Template weapons will count as hitting D6+1 models with a 25mm base or D6-1 models with a 40mm base, providing they moved at least 6".


The 2 players that are eliminated before the final round (equal 3rd place) will receive a medal each, along with +5 rep.
The player who is eliminated in the final round (2nd place) will receive a medal, along with +10 rep.
The player who is the last one standing (1st place) will receive a medal, +15 rep, and ultimate bragging rights!


So, thats pretty much it.
There is a bit of strategy to it.
You could take a Land Raider if you wanted to, and anybody that couldn't take down AV14 would basically auto-lose. But on the other hand, you wont be able to attack in CC, and if the opponents have Meltaguns (or bombs) then it would be an easy win for them.
Keep your units a secret though, and send them to me via PM rather than posting the unit in this thread. That way your opponents don't know what to prepare for, and will have to think of a unit to take on all situations. 



I will announce when i have got enough players in this thread, and will be posting results from every round.

Start brainstorming!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah I'm in!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

When you say "placed 12" apart" do you mean the front models of each unit, or does the entire unit count as being within 12"? For example if I took 20 Guardians (and I won't!) would they all be in range for shooting against, say, a three man Oblit squad?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sethis said:


> When you say "placed 12" apart" do you mean the front models of each unit, or does the entire unit count as being within 12"? For example if I took 20 Guardians (and I won't!) would they all be in range for shooting against, say, a three man Oblit squad?


ALL of your models will count as being exactly 12" away from ALL of the opponents models, regardless of which 2 models you measure between.

So for example, you could move 6" and fire a Meltagun with 2D6 AP.



Oh, and to clarify, there will be no reserves, deep strike, outflank, etc.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Can Wolves bring two HQs, or Daemons two Heralds?

This looks like a fun game, I just hope that my boy won't die in the first round.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in like Flynn

when do you want to start by?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Can Wolves bring two HQs, or Daemons two Heralds?


IC's attaching to other units (including another IC) will be ruled out.
Maybe in a second tournament i may allow them, but not this one.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Oldenhaller said:


> I'm in like Flynn
> 
> when do you want to start by?


Ill give it at least 24 hours so that everybody in all time zones gets a chance to enter.
I will likely begin the tournament between 24-48 hours from when i created the thread.





Very interesting variations of units so far guys.
Keep them coming in!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent. Let the carnage begin


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

PM sent let the bodies rack up


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Another hypothetical, as I don't know if i will join, but what about upgrade characters that are bought as part of the unit?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

PM sent, im in


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

This should be a good laugh. PM sent. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in. My PM will be sent shortly.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ascendant said:


> Another hypothetical, as I don't know if i will join, but what about upgrade characters that are bought as part of the unit?


Perfectly fine, as long as they are not an IC.
So yes, you may take a broodlord, commissar, tellion, pask, etc.



Oh, and remember that you ARE allowed to take an IC, but he would be your only model.
So you can take things like Ghazkhull, Lysander, Dante, etc as a 1-model unit.



15 entrants so far, and counting!
There are going to be some very interesting match-ups. I can tell you right now that people are going to be very surprised what other people took.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm in. Bet few people can take mine down.:so_happy:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Are resources from Imperial Armour allowed?


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

LoL im waiting for someone to enter a Chaos spawn and watch it win xD


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm definitely in. I think my entrant will fare rather well and I'm looking forward to see this tournament begin. Good work Cheese. :victory:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in. This could get really ugly


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> This could get really ugly


All the better >


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ENTRIES ARE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!


I have 16 entrants, thats good enough. 

If you missed out, i will be starting a second tournament soon, with a few changes.


Here are the lists, and the matchups....

Winterous
10 Death Company
- 2x Power Fist + Bolter
250 points

vs

Aramoro
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
240 points

--------------------------

Khorothis
Daemon Prince
- MoT
- Wings
- Warptime
- Winds of Chaos
205 points

vs

Sasha Nein
Hive Tyrant
- Bonesword/Lashwhip/Scything Talons
- Tyrant Guard/Bonesword
- Paroxysm/Leech Essence
245 points

-------------------------------

Zodd
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- 2x Power Weapon
- Infernus Pistol
230 points

vs

Storm of Iron
5 Raptors
- Champ w Lightning Claws
- Meltagun
150 points

----------------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
8 Plague Marines
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
244 points

vs

StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points

--------------------

Cocakoala
7 Warlocks
- Conceal
- Enhance
- Embolden
- 4 Destructor
250 points

vs

Daniel Harper
Leman Russ
- Hull HB
150 points

-------------------------

the Autarch
4 Infantry Squads combined
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- 2 Meltabombs
250 points

vs

Ascendant
Monolith
235 points

---------------------

mynameisgrax
30 Shoota Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP
250 points

vs

Karnax
Monolith
235 points

---------------------

Sethis
Eldrad
210 points

vs

Wusword77
5 Sanguinary Guard
- 4 Infernus Pistols
- Powerfist
250 points

--------------------------

Good luck everyone!
Results will be up VERY soon!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Just as a personal opinion of the first tournament. I think the monolith should be flat out banned due to its special defenses. Depending on how well it fares here, and it looks like some of its matchups have no chance of destroying it, it may be one of the few things taken in your next tournament if something is not done about it. It looks like it may completely centralize this style of tournament due to the limited number of things which can actually do any damage.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Winterous
10 Death Company
- 2x Power Fist + Bolter
250 points

vs

Aramoro
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
240 points

Round 1
As the units enter the arena, they prepare for the first drop of blood to stain the unspoilt arena floor.
The Death Company open fire on the Bloodcrushers, and manage to take one down before combat.
The Death Company charge in striking first, and manage to score lots of hits and wounds, but the Bloodcrushers shake them off and only take 2 wounds, and are now down to 3.
The Blood Crushers strike back with terrible accuracy, and only manage to take down 2 Death Company.
The Powerfists strike, managing another 2 wounds, and taking down another Bloodcrusher.
Death Company win combat, but the Bloodcrushers pass their No Retreat saves.
Combat is now simultaneous.
The 2 remaining Bloodcrushers manage to take down 3 Death Company, but the Death Company manage to take off another 2 wounds from the Bloodcrushers, bringing them down to 1 model.
The Powerfists are just enough to deal the final blows, killing the final Bloodcrusher.

Round 2
As the Bloodcrushers cant fire, the Death Company shoot their weapons, managing to take 1 wound off a Bloodcrusher.
The Bloodcrushers charge and strike first, managing to kill 6 Death Company.
The Death Company strike back, but neither the chainswords or the Powerfists manage to do any damage.
The Death Company take their No Retreat saves, with 1 more Death Company going down after failing his FNP.
Combat is now simultaneous.
The Death Company fail to do any damage, and the Bloodcrushers tear the remaining models to pieces before the Powerfists can strike.

While the Death Company were looking good after round 1, the clear winner of the first battle is Aramoro and his Bloodcrushers. Congrats.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sasha Nein said:


> Just as a personal opinion of the first tournament. I think the monolith should be flat out banned due to its special defenses. Depending on how well it fares here, and it looks like some of its matchups have no chance of destroying it, it may be one of the few things taken in your next tournament if something is not done about it. It looks like it may completely centralize this style of tournament due to the limited number of things which can actually do any damage.


Tanks will be non-existent in the next one.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Khorothis
Daemon Prince
- MoT
- Wings
- Warptime
- Winds of Chaos
205 points

vs

Sasha Nein
Hive Tyrant
- Bonesword/Lashwhip/Scything Talons
- Tyrant Guard/Bonesword
- Paroxysm/Leech Essence
245 points

The Tyrant was a clear winner in both rounds.
Sasha will advance to the next round. 


Zodd
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- 2x Power Weapon
- Infernus Pistol
230 points

vs

Storm of Iron
5 Raptors
- Champ w Lightning Claws
- Meltagun
150 points

Zodd was a clear winner in both rounds, and will advance. 



Lord Sven Kittyclaw
8 Plague Marines
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
244 points

vs

StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points

Auto-win to Stalker? LOL




Cocakoala
7 Warlocks
- Conceal
- Enhance
- Embolden
- 4 Destructor
250 points

Daniel Harper
Leman Russ
- Hull HB
150 points

Both rounds the Warlocks took heavy losses, but managed to destroy the Leman Russ in combat.



the Autarch
4 Infantry Squads combined
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- 2 Meltabombs
250 points

vs

Ascendant
Monolith
235 points

Now this was a very interesting matchup.
Both rounds the IG got absolutely SLAUGHTERED by the Monolith, but somehow the Meltagun managed to destroy it in both rounds just before all of the IG were killed!
While it could only get a glancing hit, the +1 on the damage chart from the AP1 was enough to do the job!


mynameisgrax
30 Shoota Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP
250 points

vs

Karnax
Monolith
235 points

Wow, this was like de-ja-vu all over again.
On the Orks charge, the Rokkits managed to immobolize the Monolith, and the S9 PK managed to take it down. Only 3 Boyz died.
The second round, the Rokkits did nothing but the PK managed to immobilize the Monolith before the Orks were eventually killed.
Damaged vehicle being worth 50% VP, the Orks claim a VERY close victory.
Thats 2 of the 3 Monoliths down in the first round!




Sethis
Eldrad
210 points

vs

Wusword77
5 Sanguinary Guard
- 4 Infernus Pistols
- Powerfist
250 points

Epic battle that lasted at least 10 turns in each round.
The Sanguinary Guard in both rounds were reduced to 1 model before slaying Eldrad.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The next matchups are as followed....
Aramoro
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
240 points

vs

Sasha Nein
Hive Tyrant
- Bonesword/Lashwhip/Scything Talons
- Tyrant Guard/Bonesword
- Paroxysm/Leech Essence
245 points


Round 1
The Bloodcrushers managed to kill the Tyrant and the Tyrant Guard, and only lost 2 models.
(Thanks to some bad rolling by the Tyrant)
Round 2
The Bloodcrushers were killed, but the Tyrant was left on 1 wound and the Guard was dead.

A win to the Bloodcrushers!

------------------------

Zodd
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- 2x Power Weapon
- Infernus Pistol
230 points

vs

StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points

In both rounds the Death Company failed to do any damage at all.
Win to StalkerZero.
(Definitely leaving vehicles out next time)

-----------------------

Cocakoala
7 Warlocks
- Conceal
- Enhance
- Embolden
- 4 Destructor
250 points

vs

the Autarch
4 Infantry Squads combined
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- 2 Meltabombs
250 points

Round 1
The Warlocks died... from Lasguns... Never even needed to fire the Plasma.
Round 2
The Warlocks took out a few Guardsmen from the Destructors, but once again the trusty Lasgun proved effective. Managed to kill 5 of the 7 Warlocks, while the Plasma and Melta finished off the other 2.

----------------------

mynameisgrax
30 Shoota Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP
250 points

vs

Wusword77
5 Sanguinary Guard
- 4 Infernus Pistols
- Powerfist
250 points

Round 1
1 Boy died by an Infernus Pistol, and 2 died in combat.
3 Sanguinary Guard died to Shootas, and the other 2 died in combat.
Round 2
2 Boyz died by Infernus Pistols, and the Orks killed nothing in the Shooting phase.
7 Boyz died in combat, but managed to kill 1 Sanguinary Guard with the PK.
4 more Boyz dead from No Retreat wounds.
Next turn of combat 4 more Boyz were killed, but managed to kill 2 Sanguinary Guard in return.
2 more dead Boyz from No Retreat.
Next turn of combat, 2 more dead Boyz, but they managed to kill the remaining 2 Sanguinary Guard.
The Power Klaw did most of the work in round 2.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Aramoro
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
240 points

vs

StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points

The Bloodcrushers simply failed to do anything.
Win to StalkerZero.

-----------------------

the Autarch
4 Infantry Squads combined
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- 2 Meltabombs
250 points

vs

mynameisgrax
30 Shoota Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP
250 points

Quite possibly the most epic battle of them all!!!

Round 1
18 Boyz died from incoming fire, and 5 Guardsmen died in return fire.
In combat, the Guardsmen managed to kill 8 Boyz, and only lost 5 Guardsmen in return.
The Boyz pass their leadership test and fight on, but the Guardsmen finish them off in the next round of combat.
Round 2
The Orks manage to kill 12 Guardsmen with Shootas, but the Guardsmen killed 10 Orks in return.
In combat, the Guardsmen managed to kill 3 Orks, but the Orks managed to slaughter all of the remaining Guardsmen in the 1 round of combat.
So....
Round 1, 10 Guardsmen were killed.
Round 2, 13 Orks were killed.
Very close win to the Guardsmen!!!!
(My wrist hurts now from rolling so many dice!)


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

THE GRAND FINAL!!!!

StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points

vs

the Autarch
4 Infantry Squads combined
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- 2 Meltabombs
250 points



I was hoping for an epic battle report for the grand final, but unfortunately i cant really give one.
While i would have loved to see the Guardsmen kill their 2nd Monolith of the tournament, it didn't happen.
Both rounds they managed to Immobilize it, but thats as far as they got.


Now for the prizes!!!!!

*3rd place*








+5 rep

Aramoro
5 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
- Fury of Khorne
- Chaos Icon
- Instrument of Chaos
240 points

mynameisgrax
30 Shoota Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP
250 points



*2nd Place*








+10 rep

the Autarch
4 Infantry Squads combined
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Meltagun
- 2 Meltabombs
250 points



And 1st Place!








+15 rep

StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

FUCKING BLOODCRUSHERS, WHAT AN AWFUL MATCHUP xD
Ok, adding some Power Weapons in there would be a good idea, I guess.

And I can't believe that 3 people entered Monoliths...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh I did think about Monoliths but I though, no, no one would do that. I had 1 guy who could pen AV14, but only 1 sadly and he couldn't do that to a Monolith. 

Winterous, you love the Bloodcrusher love, mmm, they love you long time. At least KoC took it easy on you and didn't abuse wound allocation heh. That was fun though, nice to see some interesting units in there, albeit with 3 Monoliths.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the second game of this going to be done in this thread, or a new one? I'm interested and would hate to be monitoring this thread just to find out you've started a new one.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Is the second game of this going to be done in this thread, or a new one? I'm interested and would hate to be monitoring this thread just to find out you've started a new one.


Ill start a new thread.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Remember to link us to it


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I hoped Eldrad would have done better against SG, it's the closest thing to a good matchup he had :laugh:

Interesting to see what other people entered though! I know what I'm putting in next time if vehicles are banned (I was scared of Dreadnoughts this time).


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, the lineup I had prepared for this one (even if I didn't enter in time) will be the same. You've still gotta handle those MCs after all...

But yeah, removing vehicles is a good idea. I can't believe people entered monoliths.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Remember to link us to it


Game number 2 has begun!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=813264#post813264


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang Monoliths! No fair! 

I'm glad I went down to the Guardsmen instead. Now that was a hell of a fight! ^_^


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I cant believe my first match was against one of those damned monoliths. 

PM sent KoC


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah the triple monolith was unfortunate. I didn't enter my first choice unit because I assumed a couple people would do something similar, so I went with a monolith cause I thought it would be funny. Turns out no one used my first choice unit and I unwittingly contributed to monolith spam. :/ sorry everyone, at least I had bad luck with it.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha good fight everyone, I allways thought A mob would be my demise.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

guardsmen.....i entered them as a joke lol and came 2nd....awesome :laugh:


----------

